# Square taper BB for CAAD9 - size?



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

I *may* build a single speed with CAAD9 frame I have laying around since I have not had any luck selling it.

Excuse any ignorance with this question -

What size square taper bottom bracket does a CAA9 use?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Cannondales with threaded BB's are English threaded. Other than that, the BB choice is dependent on the crankset you are using - nothing to do with the frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bikerjulio said:


> Canondales with threaded BB's are English threaded. Other than that, the BB choice is dependant on the crankset you are using - nothing to do with the frame.


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

An English bottom bracket will be marked 68 x XXX . the XXX being the spindle length in millimeters.

The spindle length will be a function of the crank.... It could be 103,105, 107,109,112, etc length...the crankset specifications will tell you what length spindle you need...


----------

